# To Vent or Not To Vent



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

For the most part, I have an indoor air conditioned shop. However, I just had a four week project in my garage where the typical daytime temp was over 90+. I have new respect for those down south with garage shops…..sweat shops.

I have a multi bay garage with no insulation and just ceiling rafters. I am wondering if putting a roof vent or gable end vent would keep the temperature down. I have looked at garages around me and almost none have vents. Part of the reason may be that vents will make the garage cider in the winter.

I am thinking about a powered gable end vent that I can block off for the winter.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

I like your idea of a powered vent that can be blocked off in the winter. Not sure, but if the vent is removing hot air from the ceiling then you might want to ensure that there is some way for cooler air to enter.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I think you can get them with temperature sensors on them that goes on when it reaches a certain temperature


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking at your photos of the loft bed project, it seems like you don't have a very high ceiling. I can't see the pitch of the roof, so I could be wrong.

In any case, with the doors open a really big fan at floor level or on a pedestal in a small garage can move a lot of air and make things much more comfortable - although it will be loud.

I'm in Alabama in a uninsulated shop, and in the summer I usually work with the big doors closed and use a relatively small pedestal fan located right next to wherever I'm working. It's still hot, but I get used to it.

In the attic of my shop it's usually 115 F or more with the windows open. There are two small windows on the ends of the 40 foot long attic. Venting that space would make things cooler, but it's cooler down below anyway. I had considered putting in a ridge vent up there. Probably would help my case. Don't know about yours.

-Paul


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

For a vent to work as you have described it needs a vent opposite to it to draw cooler air from outside through the work area. This does work but on a hot day on so much. A pedestal fan as another suggested would also work well, watch where you put it as it kicks up sawdust. I use a window mounted A/C heat pump that I just made an opening for in the wall and ran 220 outlet to it. The unit has to be cleaned regularly but can be pulled out easy enough to clean the sawdust out. Generally I work in the evenings and this gets used irregularly. This summer though I have had to use it more often and it works well.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies….I have about 9 feet under the joist in the ceiling and a low pitch roof. The garage has double doors on the back and a standard garage door on the front.

I have used fans but not big ones a d will consider getting a bigger one along with a powered gable end vent.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

The big ones help. I have 2 small fans at the back of my garage and I put a big one outside and face it in. It makes it feel a lot better in the garage, I live in Houston, we have a little heat here,


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

You did not say how large the powered gable vent would be thus it is hard to say how much a powered vent would help. When I lived in CT my house was not air conditioned and was about 3,000 square feet. I the 2nd floor ceiling central hallway I installed a 36" fan that pulled air up from the house below. This was a SUPER solution for me and cooled the entire house just by leaving the windows open a few inches in the rooms I wanted cooled. No it was not as good as air conditioning but it was a lot less expensive and met our needs.

I now live in Prescott, AZ where 100 degrees is considered hot. I have spray-foam insulation on the underside of my roof. The front of my garage/workshop faces West and if I keep the doors closed after 1200 hours it will remain cool but not very comfortable on the hot days. If I open the doors the heat is unbearable. If the temp is on the cooler side I can open my two garage doors and the air will flow through the garage and exit out the back 3×8 door.

There are paint coatings you could apply to the underside of your roof that would reflect a lot of the heat. This is a product that was very popular in the very hot areas of AZ in the past. I've never used it but the reports about it were very favorable.

If you decide to insulate I highly suggest spray-foam to the underside of the roof.


----------

